# online shops?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Lol besides ebay, but really, thats the only place i'd go to. IF your local area has a sports authority or dick's sporting goods. Go there, they usually have good exquipment but its going to be expensive like you said. But everywhere else its going to be expensive..


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

you should try to find a major sporting outlet, like Dick's or other chains that are big enough to carry a variety of choices and give you some advice on how to outfit yourself... if you know what you want, you might look for some used sports equipment stores; they're usually around...


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

I would stick with ebay. Look frequently and you might find something that was used like once and is now half the price of what the stores charge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

i like half.com its basically the amazon for ebay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

Perhaps a way of scouting would be to ask from friends because if you know the owner of the item, then you will know how it has been used and how old/new the item is. This is a good point to consider in buying any item.


----------

